# pinapple juice????



## birthbaby (Aug 11, 2004)

hi girls 
i was just wondering what people are saying about pinapple juice   is it best to drink it when i have my eggs put back as im doing a fet dr as we speak   what does it do for u how does it help?or do u no anythin else that could help me  its my 5th tx need sumthin to help me out alittle i just want to no that i gave it my all    well take care girls love nikki xxxx


----------



## Kerry T (Oct 1, 2004)

Hi Nikki

From what I have read, drinking pure pineapple juice (not from concentrate) is meant to help with implantation, I assume the earlier you start drinking it the better.




Good Luck

Kerry


----------



## lshack (Jun 22, 2005)

Hi Nikki

The pineapple juice is supposed to help implantation but don't drink too much, as I have read that this can have a negative effect also Brazil nuts are meant to be the same, it is supposed to be the high levels of selenium.

I drank a glass of pinapple a day and had a handfull of organic brazil nuts and got a BFP on my first cycle of ivf.

Good luck.  I hope this is the one for you

love lshack xx


----------



## maddi (Jul 1, 2005)

HI KERRY

ABOUT THE PINEAPPLE JUCE I NEVER HEARD ABOUT IT BEFORE SO I HAVE RUSHED OUT AND BROUGHT SOME CONCENTRATED FOR ME TO WATER DOWN I HOPE THIS WILL BE OK ,BUT WILL YOU BE ABLE TO TELL ME HOW MUCH OF THIS YOU ARE MENT TO DRINK ?

THANKS 
LOVE MADDI

From what I have read, drinking pure pineapple juice (not from concentrate) is meant to help with implantation, I assume the earlier you start drinking it the better.



Good Luck

Kerry
[/quote]


----------



## Kerry T (Oct 1, 2004)

Hi Maddi

Not really an expert on this, but I would say no more than one glass a day, although pure pineapple juice and fresh pineapple apparently is meant to be better than concentrate.  I have also started taking the Zita West tablets, don't know if they make any difference?

Kind Regards

Kerry


----------



## poppins (Oct 20, 2004)

Hi,

This is such a funny subject as I have read that pineapple can help implantation but it can cause contractions in the uterus too, which isn't good for embies, so be carefull, but i have read possitive stories as well as bad. My friend had bad contracting feelings and pains in her tummy whilst pregnant and when i realised she had been eating alot of pineapple i warned her what it can do, she stopped eating it and was fine, but she did have quite a bit?

My accupuncturist said to me the other day to drink herbal teas to warm up my uterus! but to avoid pineapple, luckily I'm alergic to it anyway.

Hope I haven't panicked anyone.

Poppins x


----------



## jane1 (Jan 22, 2004)

Hi girls
Im in the middle of my 3rd attempt at ivf.I was told about pineapple juice and that it had to be pure not concentrate.(not sure why).It supposed to aid implantation.I suppose everything in moderation.If you drink too much it will give you stomach ache,so I was  told to have a glass a day. There are a lot off differing accounts so I suppose it is down to personal choice. 
Also told about brazil nuts as well cos they contain selenium.
good luck everyone with their treatments.
love jane
xxxx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

hi ladies just popping by to say that i was reading this thread earlier and went off to do something! think dh might have had a sneeky peek as he is just home from shops and has bought pineapple juice!! for the first time ever!
Dont have to heart to tell him seeing as im only on clomid prob wont do me much good bless him 

love to all
suzie xx


----------



## loobylou713 (May 8, 2005)

I can't seem to get brazil nuts from the supermarket be ok if it was penuts. Also the pine apple juices i can't find one thats not concentrated just flippin orange. If i bought a fresh pineapple would that make enough juice if i put it in my juicer or any other suggestions.


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

Hi - I drank at least 2 small glasses of pineapple juice from concentrate every day and ate brazils and almonds in my 2ww (which I should still be on ) and I got a BFP yesterday at only 9 dpt !!!!!  

I don't know if it made a difference or not, we did start with really good embryos.

Good Luck everyone


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Hey Jennifer 

Well done hunni  

The juice should be pure because it keeps all the enzymes you  need, the concentrate does not. I believe the recommended amount is no more than 2 glasses a day........ 

On a side note, my nurse co ordinater said as long as you take everyting in moderation you should be fine......... and have a healthy diet!   like I havent been doing that for years!!

Debs
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jane1 (Jan 22, 2004)

hello girls,
well done jennifer excellent news  .loobylou I had the same problem as you trying to buy brazil nuts.I ended up getting them from Holland and barret the health food shop.The pineapple juice I got from Asdas.Its call 100% pure pineapple juice,asda's own brand.Hope that helps hun.Am in the 2ww my self.good luck everyone.
jane
xxxxx


----------



## datai (Jan 17, 2005)

good lu7ck nikki, m & s sell freshly squeezed pineapple juice hope this helps

best wishes
datai


----------



## loobylou713 (May 8, 2005)

oh wow congratulations. I have started drinking the concentrated stuff like i say can't find the other just hope it works for me as well.


----------



## Carol250 (Aug 4, 2004)

Hi Everyone

We are just about to start out 2nd cycle of Donor egg IVF treatment.  we got a BFN in August.  We didn't do the pineapple the last time because of mixed reports - but we thought we might give it a try this time.  Although I will probably only drink one glass a day.

Carol


----------



## birthbaby (Aug 11, 2004)

hi girls thanx for all the replys  

god help the supermarkets if i carnt find any pure     hopefully my babies will survive the thaw on thursdsy and back were they belong with mammy   i only have 3 frosties   

can sumbody tell me if there good or not there were 

1 grade 2 four cell 2nd grade 2 three cell and ickle one was grade 2 only two cell ?

thanx again love nikki


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

I can't find pure not concentrated pineapple juice.  Even the "Fresh" in the fridge stuff in sainsburys is concentrated.

The only stuff I could find in Spain was from concentrate and had a few vits thrown and it tasted vile but I drank it anyway 

I guess the best thing to do is juice it yourself !


----------



## loobylou713 (May 8, 2005)

i think the pineapple pickers will be busy this month all us lot drinking it.


----------



## larkles (Jun 29, 2005)

If you have a look at www.juicemaster.com there is a lot of good info in the books, or just email a question

Larkles
x


----------



## chelle21 (Sep 26, 2005)

have never heard of it before but am dashing onto tesco.com to get some tommorrow ill try anything thanks for the tip best of luck everyone am just waiting to start my first cycle


----------



## loobylou713 (May 8, 2005)

i have found pure pineapple juice at marks and spencers not cheap but it is very nice with a splash of lime in it as well. Also the brazil nuts i did find in a health food shop thanks to someones advice.


----------



## sculley (Aug 5, 2005)

Sainburys sells Brazil nuts - in the baking section with the nuts and dried fruits!!


Sculley


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Tescos sells "pressed pineapple juice - not from concentrate" - delicious!

I bought a juicer & do my own when they are available in Tescos or M & S.

I swear by the stuff - think it helps good follicles too!

Jess xx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi Girls,
          Sainsburys has fresh pinapple juice not from concentrate, is 3 cartons for £3.50 on special deal just now, in saisburys i go to is in frige section next to cream etc and other juice. They also sell organic and normal brazil nuts. Is there anything else you are supposed to eat/ not eat?
                                  twiggy


----------



## birthbaby (Aug 11, 2004)

hi girls 

i higley reccomend it 1st time using it and brazil nuts and im preggers  

take care love nikki


----------



## Chris F (Apr 3, 2005)

Hi guys

How often do you drink pineapple juice, is it just one glass a day. Also brazil nuts how many and when?  I've just started my first IVF cycle.

Your help would be appreciated.

Love to all

Chris


----------



## birthbaby (Aug 11, 2004)

hi chris 

i drank a glass a day and hand full of nuts will do  just after egg collection 

good luck to you al for yr treatments  

love nikki


----------



## loobylou713 (May 8, 2005)

congratulations birthbaby. I have been drinking pineapple and eating brazil nuts for about 2 weeks now i am only dwn reg at moment injections put back another week as AF didn't arrive on time but hey giving it all a go


----------



## Lorri (Apr 17, 2005)

Waitrose have pressed pineapple juice and organic brazil nuts !


----------



## Vanilla (Sep 6, 2005)

Hey there

How weird!

The last couple of weeks I've been purchasing Pineapple juice cos I've had a sore throat and cold, but but but I'm confused  . My carton from Tesco says Pure Pineapple Juice from concentrate, meaning its now not concentrated?!!!!! Is that the one I want and should continue to buy? I'm being thick aren't I?  

In the middle of IVF cycle, ET on Saturday, so with dust at my heels I'm off to get me some more AND some of them brazil nuts too!

5th treatment and I've learnt something new today!

Could it be good for the boys. My DH's team for Saturday have got to be on top form like m'eggs!  

Vanilla x


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi,
    no i think you want the stuff that says 100% pure pinapple not from concentrate. Sainsurys has this 3 for £3.50 on deal is nice and lasts for a while unopened, it is pasturised though like milk, hopefully that doesnt affect it??
          twiggy


----------



## Vanilla (Sep 6, 2005)

Thanks Twiggy - on the case

Vanilla x


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

your welcome, good luck  
            twiggy x


----------



## ruby maria (Oct 10, 2005)

Hi everyone,

Asda do 100% pure pressed pinapple juice(not concentrated) for £1.14.
Its in the chiller, down from the milk with all the other juices.Thet do the other aswell so have a good look.
I got some yesturday. It may be a bit late for me, as I get my results on thursday but it is worth a try.
Asda also do the nuts without the shells- just past the fruit and veg in my store , in little racks before the walk way aisle.
I got the info from Ducitti and Pebble on icsi- How to feel on day 6

Ruby Maria


----------



## Carol250 (Aug 4, 2004)

Hi Everyone

I got Pure Pineapple Joice in my local co-op.  Its tropicana pineapple juice.  I had to read it three times - as it said Pure Pineapple Juice then underneath 'NOT MADE FROM CONCENTRATE' and I was reading it as 'made from concentrate'.   .  They also sell Brazil Nuts too.  Well chuffed.  

Had my first wee glass tonight - so fingers crossed.

Carol
xxx


----------



## Vanilla (Sep 6, 2005)

Hello pineapplers!

Purchased mine at M&S this avo. £1.99 each   but 4 for the price of 3 - chilled section. Brazil nuts from Holland and Barrett special offer 200g £1.66.

Vanilla x


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

I have started drinking this again today ready for ET.

I drank it last time and got our first BFP but went on to lose the baby 

Fingers crossed for this time - I am going to try the nuts as well I think !!

Tashja xx


----------



## EmmaJason (Aug 25, 2004)

Hi everyone,

A bit delayed and used to use this site as help.

I ate fresh pineapple whilst going through IVF and also drank milk, as was told this would keep the embryos warm once implanted.  Believe it or not, our doctor told us to talk to the embryo's once implanted as to make your body accept them, barmy, but you will try anything.

Anyway, had a BFP on first try of IVF, after having 2 weeks off work to rest after and did absolutely nothing.  We now have a beautiful baby George who is 4 months old.

Good luck to everybody, the treatments can work, so try to think positive.

Emma
xx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi emmajason,
                      thats a lovely story thanks.

I have been taking pinapple juice and brazil nuts this month as heard could help with implantation, also heard sweet potato is good for infertility so have tried to eat this sometimes (is nice if you cut it up and put it in a fryingpan with water and butter and boil it down. Good luck everyone,
              twiggy xxx


----------



## Bev xxx (Aug 31, 2004)

Just stocked up on my pinapple juice!!!  I also wanted brazil nuts but could only get them with choccie on so I thought what the hell and bought a big box!!   

Bev


----------



## MONSTER (Oct 18, 2005)

When is the best time to start drinking pineapple juice  is it all the way through treatment or just in 2ww

jo


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

I'd like to know the answer to that too Jo


----------



## birthbaby (Aug 11, 2004)

hi ive just posted to you melee on the other pinapple juice 

its from ec or if yr having fet 2 days before i swear thats what worked for me  
take care nikki


----------



## Pilchardcat (Feb 1, 2003)

Girls, I just want to say that there are some controversial stories regarding pregnancy/miscarriage and pineapple, please be sure of all your facts before you embark on this   thanks

Amanda


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

Hi Amanda - I think its actaully the fruit that is used to bring on labour from what i have read and that half of a half pinto f pineapple is okay.  I could be wrong but thats what I've read.


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls,
        yes i think fresh pinapple contains something that contracts the uterus, however whatever it is is removed during the juicing process. Correct me if i am wrong.
        twiggy xxx


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

I would say always ask your clininc before trying anything   better to be safe and all that  

pam xx


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

twiggy I think you are right.

I also find with my clinic in particular that they won't agree to anything unless there are a million studies that hvae proven it.


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hi girls,

I am on natural cycles following a sad termination but have followed this thread.

Can anyone tell me where this all started from?

What article have you read to get this info? 

Where have you read about this?

I cannot find ANYTHING on the web execpt this site!

Many many thanks!

Good luck all. Charlie xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## smcc (Jun 5, 2005)

I have also read somewhere to eat Brazil nuts- is that true that they help with implantation?
Sarah


----------



## sugar puff (Sep 20, 2005)

yes i believe so,only eat 5 a day,it's the selenium in them that's supposed to aid implantation-i'll try anything


----------



## Chris F (Apr 3, 2005)

Hi everyone

Do you start drinking pineapple juice on the day of collection?  Also when do you start eating Brazil nuts? Are they whole nuts?

Love Chris


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls i started drinking a glass of pinnapple juice, eating handful of brazil nuts each day last month, unfortunately just got af but am going to try it again this cycle as cant hurt. Also read somewhere that sweet potatoes can help infertility so tried to eat them sometoimes too. good luck girls.
                            twiggy xxx


----------

